# yarn over before slipped stitch



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've knitted for decades but have always been chicken to try lace knitting so I've been trying to figure out the different yarn overs.

I'm stumped with this:

The pattern line reads:

K2, * P1, YO, SKP, P1, K2; repeat from * to end.

(the SKP is slip one, knit one, pass slipped stitch over)

I can't seem to make this yarn over look right.
Since I slip the stitch following the YO purl wise, does that mean I'm working between 2 purl stitches?

Have been studying You Tube but so far am still confused.

Help! (I found a nice scarf to make with only 4 repeat rows
and really want to get started).

Any advice greatly appreciated!!


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Its not YO purlwise, you do the purl one, then lay the yarn over into the knit position and slip one knitwise then knit one then pass the slip stitch over the knit one, then yarn forward and purl one then knit two.
PS: I have made the glove puppet, thank you.
Lyn.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

what your are doing is equalizing the number of stitches
Yo adds and skp substracts. skp also is a slanted stiches. You will probably see that as you continue. Keep knitting and enjoy the lace you are making


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That st is only slipped momentarily... then you knit and pass the slipped st over it. You can do a different decrease that looks the same, if you'd rather and if it's easier for you: K2tog tbl, or (knit 2 together through the back loops). It looks the same as the SKP. The only difference in the two is that the second st of the decrease ends up twisted at the base when you K2tog tbl, but you don't see it because it's covered up by the first st in the decrease. I always substitute K2tog tbl for SKP, because it's so much faster.


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

muppet said:


> Its not YO purlwise, you do the purl one, then lay the yarn over into the knit position and slip one knitwise then knit one then pass the slip stitch over the knit one, then yarn forward and purl one then knit two.
> PS: I have made the glove puppet, thank you.
> Lyn.


Thanks Lyn!
I wondered if perhaps I should slip that stitich knitwise as you mention. I'll try that.

p.s. That's great that you made the glove puppet...I was hoping the directions were clear.

Teresa


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

123wendy said:


> what your are doing is equalizing the number of stitches
> Yo adds and skp substracts. skp also is a slanted stiches. You will probably see that as you continue. Keep knitting and enjoy the lace you are making


Thank you!!

Teresa


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> That st is only slipped momentarily... then you knit and pass the slipped st over it. You can do a different decrease that looks the same, if you'd rather and if it's easier for you: K2tog tbl, or (knit 2 together through the back loops). It looks the same as the SKP. The only difference in the two is that the second st of the decrease ends up twisted at the base when you K2tog tbl, but you don't see it because it's covered up by the first st in the decrease. I always substitute K2tog tbl for SKP, because it's so much faster.


Wow! Thanks. I may have better luck trying your method.
I'll give it a go and see.

Oh another thing that bothers this newcomer to yo's is that in printed explanations, they never seem to say to move the yarn clockwise or counter-clockwise. The videos help of course...

Teresa


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Instructions for puppet were perfect, thank you.xx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

teresa1998 said:


> Oh another thing that bothers this newcomer to yo's is that in printed explanations, they never seem to say to move the yarn clockwise or counter-clockwise. The videos help of course...
> 
> Teresa


You start by where the yarn is... in the back. Bring the yarn under the needle tip and up over the top of the needle, returning it to the back. If you go the other way, you will end up with a backwards-mounted stitch. ( The proper mount for your stitches is with the front "leg" of the stitch slightly ahead of the back "leg".) So I guess you would call that counter-clockwise. All your sts need to be wrapped counter-clockwise, including the YOs...


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> teresa1998 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh another thing that bothers this newcomer to yo's is that in printed explanations, they never seem to say to move the yarn clockwise or counter-clockwise. The videos help of course...
> ...


Thank you! That's very helpful and will be easy to remember.

~T.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

teresa1998 said:


> I've knitted for decades but have always been chicken to try lace knitting so I've been trying to figure out the different yarn overs.
> 
> I'm stumped with this:
> 
> ...


There is a good website on beginning lace: explaiknit.typepad.com Just click on beginning lace It is a simple way to understand yo in all situations. Anna


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I noticed that too when you P1, YO, SKP, P1 it looks a bit odd but keep with it...it will smooth out and look better as you get more rows done.

Good Luck with learning to knit lace..it is fun and oh the possibilities.

Camilla


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

teresa1998 said:


> I've knitted for decades but have always been chicken to try lace knitting so I've been trying to figure out the different yarn overs.
> 
> I'm stumped with this:
> 
> ...


I'd love to see the pattern for that scarf!


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

There is a good website on beginning lace: explaiknit.typepad.com Just click on beginning lace It is a simple way to understand yo in all situations. Anna[/quote]

Great site, Anna! I've read through the explanations for yo's
and she really explains them well ---

Thank you!


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I noticed that too when you P1, YO, SKP, P1 it looks a bit odd but keep with it...it will smooth out and look better as you get more rows done.
> 
> Good Luck with learning to knit lace..it is fun and oh the possibilities.
> 
> Camilla


Thanks for noticing that it looks a bit odd...I'm still trying to 'make it look right'....I'll keep plugging away.

Teresa


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's the pattern:

Eyelet Scarf

Lace pattern (multiple of 6 sts plus 2)

Scarf: Cast on 38

Row 1 (RS) K2, *p1, yo, SKP, p1, k2; rep from * to end

Row 2 *p2, k1; rep from * , end p2

Row 3 k2, *p1, k2tog, yo, p1, k2; rep from * to end

Row 4 *p2, k1; rep from *, end p2 (same as row 2)


Repeat rows 1  4 for pattern
end with wrong side row, bind off in lace patt.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome...I think we all share our oddities here and can relate. lol

Hugs,

Camilla



teresa1998 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that too when you P1, YO, SKP, P1 it looks a bit odd but keep with it...it will smooth out and look better as you get more rows done.
> ...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I know I should read the multitude of answers first, in case someone already said it, but...

Lace never really looks good until you block it. (in fact, I just finished babbling about that very fact on my blog this morning - catsrmecrafter.blogspot.com) Do not worry about how the yarn over looks when you have only just made it. Do make sure when you knit/purl the next row, that the yarn over stays in the right place when you knit it - sometimes they like to try to slip past their neighbours in the row. Wait until you have a few more rows done, then go back, and sort of stretch that row out a bit with your hands, to put some firmness to the rows. Now see how it looks. It will look much better than it does while you were working the row it was in or the next row or two...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Exactly..it always looks amazing when blocked.

Camilla



RoxyCatlady said:


> I know I should read the multitude of answers first, in case someone already said it, but...
> 
> Lace never really looks good until you block it. (in fact, I just finished babbling about that very fact on my blog this morning - catsrmecrafter.blogspot.com) Do not worry about how the yarn over looks when you have only just made it. Do make sure when you knit/purl the next row, that the yarn over stays in the right place when you knit it - sometimes they like to try to slip past their neighbours in the row. Wait until you have a few more rows done, then go back, and sort of stretch that row out a bit with your hands, to put some firmness to the rows. Now see how it looks. It will look much better than it does while you were working the row it was in or the next row or two...


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

Roxy and Camilla, thanks!

I watched a video demonstrating this and the blocking 
makes all the difference. I won't worry so much now
how my 'lace' looks while knitting.

Teresa


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, Teresa!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome..
good luck...I know you can do it.

Camilla



Tripleransom said:


> Thanks, Teresa!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

teresa1998 said:


> I've knitted for decades but have always been chicken to try lace knitting so I've been trying to figure out the different yarn overs.
> 
> I'm stumped with this:
> 
> ...


Anytime you are decreasing the slip is done KNITWISE. That could be part of the problem. Also, if the YO is a YO and it looks a little different, as long as it is correct, no one will notice.


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

Anytime you are decreasing the slip is done KNITWISE. That could be part of the problem. Also, if the YO is a YO and it looks a little different, as long as it is correct, no one will notice.


Thanks! That's quite helpful to know...I wasn't sure.

~Teresa


----------



## marlise (Feb 23, 2011)

Tripleransom said:


> teresa1998 said:
> 
> 
> > I've knitted for decades but have always been chicken to try lace knitting so I've been trying to figure out the different yarn overs.
> ...


Me too!!!


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love to see the pattern for that scarf!

Me too!!!


Check back a few posts, I've already posted the pattern.
If for any reason, you don't 'see' it, let me know and I'll post again.

~T.


----------

